# Luninox F-117 Stealth



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I sold my CWC RN diver to get this .... I thought it was a big mistake initially ... however now its here I don't regret it. The build is superb, the PVD finish is excellent, bracelet is solid link, water resistant 200m, screw-down crown and the bezel is very firm and will not move off station. The dial is a bit busy with the Luminox logo and the F-1117 etc however in "the steel" it doesn't detract much from the watch.

The case back is also PVD'd and has a nice engraving.

Its quite a big watch at 45mm including the crown but doesnt look that big on the wrist, perhaps due the smallish crystal/dial size.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Its very nice John.

I prefer it to the CWC.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice watch John. I've got a SS traser that I wear for hacking about on my bike/gardening etc.. Really rate them as watches. Tough highly readable and also very accurate. Yours looks very 'sexy' in PVD as well









Rich


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lovely watch there!

I've been pining for that exact model for a while, but having just resigned from my job I don't think the day of being able to afford it will be getting any closer just yet!


----------

